# Reissue Tubescreamer Switch Failure



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone ever have their tube-screamer switch fail on them?
Last week, (right before a gig) I had the terrible experience during sound check to suffer a faulty switch on my tube screamer. Its happened in the past, but this time it was worse. Basically, it woudln't always switch to the on or off position, sometimes it just would cut off sound completely..

So i went to get some contact cleaner, and sprayed the switch (opened it up and actually unscrewed the switch) and sprayed it with the cleaner.. No such luck, now it doesn't work at all.

has anyone ever had this happen? is it worth getting fixed? its a reissue TS-9, i've got no sentimental attachment to it.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

get a replacement switch and fix it yourself:2guns:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

TS-9 part # info here:

http://www.ibanez.com/parts/2003_PARTS/electronics/electronics_flame.html


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

The Ibanez switches are known to fail. If you're competant with a soldering iron you could fix it yourself. You'd need one of these.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bucky said:


> The Ibanez switches are known to fail. If you're competant with a soldering iron you could fix it yourself. You'd need one of these.


if you buy 500, they're only 30 cents each


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> if you buy 500, they're only 30 cents each


Your point?


----------

